# White poo!? Help!



## Sick-Lids (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi I have a 90 gal mix tank. Under stocked currently with 4 peacocks, a frontosa, calvis and a trio of yellow labs 1m/2f. My ruby red has a sunken belly, but seems to be getting better since I removed his aggressor. Everyone is getting along great now. Ammonia and nitrites are both 0 and nitrates are 20. I fed my fish 2-3 hours after my water change today and noticed white poo floating around shortly after. Last time this happened it turned into bloat and dosed with metro. Before I medicate, just wanted to see what everyone recommends.
I have metro, kanaplex and focus if needed

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

White stringy poo could be the result of intestinal parasites.
Prazipro takes care of this

AQUARIUM SOLUTIONS & POND SOLUTIONS PraziPro Health Aid - The World's First Ready-To-Use, Liquid Concentrate Praziquantel Treatment!


----------



## Sick-Lids (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I'll be picking up a bottle today


----------

